# Gary Fisher NOS Grateful Dead Bike & Memorabilia



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

I purchased this NOS in the box Gary Fisher Grateful Dead Mountain Bike along with a Cronus back in 1995. The Cronus has seen many miles and many parts come and go, but the Dead bike never left the box. Being a vintage Schwinn Sting-Ray collector, I knew enough to try and get what advertising material and accessories I could find that were done specifically for the Grateful Dead Bike as it would be neat to have along with the bike. 

Pictured below are the memorabilia I stored away back in 1995 along with the bike:

Picture 1 - Photo NOS GF Dead Bike & all memorabilia 
Picture 2 - Framed Dealer Wall Poster
Picture 3 - Water Bottles (saw one at a Dead Show & put me on a mission to hunt them down)
Picture 4 - 1995 GF Catalog with HKEK and HKEK Dead Bike info
Picture 5- COA from Fisher for registering the bike (you had to open the box to get the COA postcard to fill out & mail - my bike came with two cards - one still in box)


----------



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

*More pictures....*

Picture 6 - Possibly the first ad from Fisher mentioning the Dead Bike. ( A friend tore this out of a magazine to give to me because I was looking to buy a mountain bike in late 1994-early 1995 - somehow I managed to keep this even though my intention was not to buy a Dead bike at the time).

Picture 7 - Magazine ad from1995

Pictures 8,9,10 - Dead Bike shirt with "Coghead logo". This was a tough one to find. I found 5 of these shirts at the same shop I found the water bottles at. I bought all five and only have two NOS ones left- very comfortable shirt!


----------



## truth-rider (Oct 18, 2009)

*Just a few more pictures...*

Just a few more pictures....

Picture 11 - NOS Dead bike in the box
Picture 12 - Close up of blond Tioga tire (tires are not rotted & still soft)
Picture 13 - Picture of Box Label with serial #, size and contents of box
Picture 14 - Original hand-written sale receipt

I hope you enjoy the pictures. I'd love to see some posts of some bikes out of the box so there could be running thread on these bikes.

Steve K.


----------



## SketchyD (Nov 10, 2010)

Beautiful stuff.. I have the bike and the poster.. working on the rest.


----------



## fattybikejones (Aug 17, 2008)

Ohh so cool! I started out on a 95 Paragon! The taste of that sweet old Fisher still lingers! Very nice! Thanks for posting this thread!


----------



## shawn57817 (May 15, 2012)

That's a great collection! I'm jealous that you have the water bottles. I have a '86 Fisher Montare and I've been looking for a matching water bottle for quite some time to "complete" the build!


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

Awesome...I've had the shirt, nothing else. Great bike, I'm a "DEADHEAD", love the dead, I HAVE OFTEN CONTIMPATED MAKING MY OWN CUSTOM GD BIKE FROM ANOTHER BRAND FRAME.

Sorry for the caps, I often hit the caps button by accent and type full ideas before caching it, and I dont feel like re-editing this post.


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

There's one newly assembled at a lbs near me. At least there was the last time I was there.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

Very cool, especially all the memorabilia.


----------



## redwing24 (Aug 16, 2008)

get that bike out of the box and get some pics........


----------



## possumrider (Mar 2, 2010)

Wow, I'm trying to get a high resolution pic of the fisher logo, with the Marlin, like on the box. Got any ideas???


----------

